# The Arctic Sub Ohm Tank



## Paulie (25/2/15)

Yes there another Sub Ohm tank and it comes with 3 different coils.

One is at 0.2 Sub ohm and capable of 80 watts shooo....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac (25/2/15)

Just a pity it doesn't have a rebuildable deck as well 
I would have considered it.


----------

